# Solved: eeepc 901 XP not connecting wirelessly



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

I got this netbook from someone who claims that he is an apple guy and knows nothing about PCs, bought it for his daughter and never had any connection issues whatsoever. My older netbook and my laptop recognize my wireless connection but this one claims it can't renew the IP address and it's all zeroes. I am currently connected through an ethernet cable. My network adapters, an 802.11n wireless LAN card and an Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E ethernet controller have no warning triangles or red x's, although the DOS commands tell me I have disconnected media. I went to the ASUS website and downloaded some updates but am afraid to install anything without being 100% certain because the C drive, as on most older eeepcs, is nearly full and I load everything onto D. I've removed the old profile, unplugged and restarted the router. I've reset, rebooted and pinged. After my reboot, I saw a new error message box. The title bar read "RaUI Message" and the text read "Unable to support WiFi Direct feature". I've spent the entire morning reading past posts to try to resolve this issue, myself, and am thoroughly frustrated. I hope someone can help me, because having to hardwire this thing defeats the purpose altogether. Thanks so much for reading!

So - cmd prompt results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Sadie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AsusEeePC901
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E E
thernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-8F-FE-02

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-43-5C-70-79

C:\Documents and Settings\Sadie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AsusEeePC901
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E E
thernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-8F-FE-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 31, 2012 12:59:50 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 01, 2012 12:59:50 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-43-5C-70-79
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Sadie>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [72.14.204.102] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.204.102: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=56
Reply from 72.14.204.102: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=56
Reply from 72.14.204.102: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=56
Reply from 72.14.204.102: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 72.14.204.102:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Sadie>ping 10.0.0.1

Pinging 10.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Sadie>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 41ms, Average = 39ms


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

IP addresses of 0.0.0.0 are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, reboot the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I saw that checklist on another thread and had already done numbers 1 & 2, as I implied in my narrative. I also mentioned that I had downloaded some updates but was unsure of which were right. Of course, number 4 is the last resort.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"802.11n Wireless LAN Card" isn't too definitive to me. If it is an integrated adapter get the driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site. Otherwise get the driver from the card manufacturer's site.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The EeePC 901 did not come with an 802.11n wireless network adapter, so it's not integrated Is it connected to a USB port? You need to go to the adapter manufacturer's website and get drivers. Or it may be defective and need to be replaced. Is there something wrong with the built-in 802.11 b/g adapter?


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

You said you've pinged but didn't specify whether you'd 'pinged 127.0.0.1'. Based on your ip of 0.0.0.0, it seems that your network card is defective or needs drivers. Your laptop's manufacturer site is the best place to get this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> You said you've pinged but didn't specify whether you'd 'pinged 127.0.0.1'.


He has internet access using ethernet. Isn't that way more than enough to indicate that the stack is OK?



> Based on your ip of 0.0.0.0, it seems that your network card is defective or needs drivers. Your laptop's manufacturer site is the best place to get this.


You somehow know that adapter is integrated?


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

Integrated or not, the point is, he must get drivers for his network card.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

The card *is* integrated, so the only info I have on it is what I gleaned from device manager. The current driver is Ralink 1.1.7.0 from 8/2008 and Ralink has several update choices, none of which I felt confident installing. When I tried to update the driver from device manager, it asked for a disk that I don't have.

Oh, and Jazzy, here is your ping:

Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128


Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

ASUS Support - drivers for EEE PC 901 with XP

http://support.asus.com/download.as...1/XP&p=20&s=1&os=17&hashedid=1sRO7tW9B0OdR9yz

Their last wireless update is 2010.01.18 (January 18, 2010)


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

Well then, that rules out the possibility that the network card is faulty. Try updating it now.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

I appreciated and followed the link but something is very wrong. The files contained in the 2010 download are actually dated 2008, and the .inf file the machine is searching for in order to update the driver isn't among the unzipped files. There is a single executable file in the folder but it is an uninstaller. Now, what?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I downloaded the .zip using the "Global" link. And extracted the files shown in the attachment. setup.exe looks like a self installing executable. Is that the one that is actually an uninstaller? Or did you download using one of the other links?


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

I also used the global link, and the unzipped setup executable file is an uninstaller.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

According to the specs, that model did not come with an 802.11n wireless network adapter. That would explain why the drivers on the website aren't actually working. What is listed in Device Manager under network adapters?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

DH, from where are you getting those specs? These specs beg to differ.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

Going back to my original post, all the info I have is what the device manager tells me - my network adapters, an 802.11n wireless LAN card and an Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E ethernet controller, have no warning triangles or red x's, although the DOS commands tell me I have disconnected media. I will try to find out where this card came from, if it was not original hardware.

Update: the machine was bought new from Amazon.com with that card already resident.


----------



## wd4nzx (Apr 5, 2012)

The 901 does come with an early form of wireless "N". The Raylink adaptor firmware seems to have a "bug" where it can not authenticate using any form of WPA. If you are using WPA security on your network and you want to use the 901 on the network you can:
A - Change your security to WEP
B - If your router supports a "Guest Network", set that up using the WEP and leave your main network as is!


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, that sounds helpful. Now, all I have to do is find out how to do those things and I might be in business!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What modem or router do you have?


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

The brand is Westell and it's not very customizable. I hope that helps.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Model number?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Can give you more specific instructions if we knew the model number.

To check if the wireless security is the problem takes about 3 minutes.

Access the Westell interface using a computer connected by ethernet.
Click on the Wireless tab.
Click on Security
Change Enabled to Disabled
Click Save.

If you used the EEEPC 901 to make the changes, disconnect the ethernet, then see if the wireless works.

Note: The wireless may not connect if the ethernet is already connected.

Once you have established that the wireless does or does not work without encryption, you can turn the wireless security back on.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't at home to check the model number. It's a Westell model 7500 - and the netbook connected to the wireless network with the security disabled!! Now, to make it workable *and* secure, I will check out the "guest network" option. If that isn't available, I may still be in need of options/instructions. Thank you, everyone, for your input!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you re-enabled encryption your were not able to reconnect? What encryption are you using?


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

Answers - no, once I re-enabled security, the connection was unavailable. I checked out my modem/router's settings, found that the security was, indeed, WPA and there was a secondary SSID available, fumbled through the WEP settings and the machine was unable to configure wireless settings. Went through WZC and - it actually worked!! You guys are fantastic! I restarted just to be sure everything was up and running and again had to go through and set up WZC. A second restart had the same result. So, I'm almost there - how do I get this to work without resetting it each time I turn on the netbook?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You probably have another wireless utility (likely named for the PC or wireless adapter manufacturer) running. Tell it to let Windows manage the wireless or stop it from running at startup. It may run as a service (e.g., Dell WLAN) or as a task (e.g., Intel Proset).


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

TerryNet is probably right about the other utility.
Only other thing I can think of would be WZC not set for Automatic Start Up.


Start, Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.
Check that Windows Zero Configeration shows as Automatic in the Start Up Type column.
If not,
Right click on WZC and select Properties.
On the General tab, click the arrow head to the right of the Start up box and select Automatic.
Click OK.

If you do have another utility and you can't turn it off, disable WZC.



Might want to check your Autoconnect settings for TCP/IP:

Right click on the wireless icon at the bottom right corner, click Status.
Does it show a connection? (screenshot mayybe?)
Click Properties at the bottom left.
On the General tab.
Connect Using box should show your wireless adapter.
What is listed in "This connection uses the following items"


Double click on Internet Protocol(TCP/IPv4) to select Properties.

On the General tab, Obtain an IP address automatically and Select Obtain DNS server address automatically should be checkrd. If not, check both.
On the Alternate Configuration tab, Automatic private IP address should be selected.
Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
If you had to select anything, restart your computer.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

I found an Azurewave utility in Add or Remove Programs but was unable to find it anywhere else to see if it needed to be disabled. I also found that WZC was set to manual as opposed to automatic and changed that, and the TCP/IP settings were as dls had outlined them. One more restart and the wireless connected automatically! The only thing I haven't done is restart the router to see if my alternate SSID holds, but that is not a problem either way.

Thank you all for your time and assistance. My new netbook is now doing what I need it to do, and I will even be using it as a pseudo-Kindle with the eeeRotate download. My old netbook can be relegated to an emergency backup rather than a frustrating first stringer and I am a happy girl. God bless you. If only the participants in the Outlook 2010 forum were as responsive and helpful.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.



> If only the participants in the Outlook 2010 forum were as responsive and helpful.


Sometimes a lack of response is only because the right "eyes" haven't seen the thread. You should reply to your own thread with 'bump' after about 24 hours of no response. If you do that two or three times then likely nobody has an answer or suggestion.


----------



## ziggywiggy (Mar 22, 2012)

The right person hasn't seen it - but then again, it may be that no one is interested in an Outlook issue.  

Thanks, again, for everything. Marking the problem solved. I'm so happy it was a simple fix, even if reached the long way around. I so appreciate it.


----------

